# Poor Quality Milbro



## Peace

I recently received the much talked about PPSG, however, my excitement turned to disappointment as a noticed large pits in one of the forks and some very sloppy etching, where it's supposed to say "PPSG" is really just sad looking. Do these factors affect performance? No. Should a manufacturer be sending out items without inspecting for quality? Certainly not. 
Mr. Milbro was rather rude about the matter, insisting the pitting must be "fork hits," and as for the sloppy etching, he admitted it looked bad but offered no apologies. Be wary when purchasing from Milbro you may receive a second rate product and you may not receive good service either. I know I'm not the only one. 
I included pictures and although I am new to the forum, I have several products from Bill Hayes, Nick Hegarty and Suffolk Slingshots. I know what good quality service and products look like. Milbro has disappointed another customer and worse than that accused me of dishonesty. These guys need to grow a pair and own their mistakes.


----------



## Flatband

I don't know man, but Pete (at Milbro) has always been fair with me and many others.. As far as the nicks and dents go-they are fork hits for sure and didn't come that way. That is a low throat design and not the easiest frame to shoot without an occasional ding.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Did you contact Pete when you received the SS? Pete is a stand up guy and stands behind his work. Maybe you should give him a chance to correct any faults.


----------



## Cjw

I agree with flatband those aren't casting flaws those are fork hits. I've bought a few slingshots from Milbro and always flawless. Pete is a stand up guy.


----------



## scooterboi3614

Totally agree I've purchased a few slingshot frames from Pete over the last couple of months, and can only say that the service and quality of their frames, are second to none. I'm sure if you contacted him directly he would have corrected the issue immediately, surely you must be able to see that they are fork hits. Perhaps next time try contacting him first before assuming it is bad workmanship. Just a quickie though just wondering if it came with the band attached ? If not, try taking a picture of the frame before you put the bands on.


----------



## Viper010

Somebody's busted... And I don't mean Pete...

Everybody is welcome here, but I think you will soon find out residents of Scam City don't usually stick around for very long. Oh, and one more little piece of well intended advise... Karma is a ginormous biatch.

Edit: Pete Hogan from Milbro Pro Shot UK has been a member and a vendor on this forum for years. He is a stand-up guy who always goes above and beyond to make sure none of his customers are disappointed. Had you sent him an email considering the sloppy etching in stead of spouting off about him and his company in a public place, I'm SURE he would have replaced your catty FREE OF CHARGE and he would have let you keep the old one, too.

And shooting the sh!t out of it first and then blaming it on his craftsmanship... Your avatar shows a bearded man, but are you sure when you look in the mirror you do not see a snotty 13 year old that needs to be put over dad's knee and have a slipper or two worn out tenderizing the butt cheeks?

No style, no manners, and fortunately, since we all know Pete Hogan to be a better man than that, no credibility.


----------



## scooterboi3614

Viper010 said:


> Somebody's busted... And I don't mean Pete...
> 
> Everybody is welcome here, but I think you will soon find out residents of Scam City don't usually stick around for very long. Oh, and one more little piece of well intended advise... Karma is a ginormous biatch.
> 
> Edit: Pete Hogan from Milbro Pro Shot UK has been a member and a vendor on this forum for years. He is a stand-up guy who always goes above and beyond to make sure none of his customers are disappointed. Had you sent him an email considering the sloppy etching in stead of spouting off about him and his company in a public place, I'm SURE he would have replaced your catty FREE OF CHARGE and he would have let you keep the old one, too.
> 
> And shooting the sh!t out of it first and then blaming it on his craftsmanship... Your avatar shows a bearded man, but are you sure when you look in the mirror you do not see a snotty 13 year old that needs to be put over dad's knee and have a slipper or two worn out tenderizing the butt cheeks?
> 
> No style, no manners, and fortunately, since we all know Pete Hogan to be a better man than that, no credibility.


Exactly but like I tell most people who try it on

"First of all let me tell you something about me, that you dont know !

My mother told me that I was born at night,​But unfortunately for you........ it was'nt last night...."​


----------



## Lacumo

+1 with everybody else above! Did you really think the gang here would be unable to recognize obvious fork hit dents? Did you really think you're so clever and we're all so dam dumb that everybody would rally to support your wild claim of obvious fork hit dents being "manufacturers defects"? If so, you've vastly overestimated your own cleverness and you've even more vastly underestimated our experience. Almost all of us started out by earning awards for fork hits and we recognize the dents they leave when we see them.

The fact that you left negative feedback on Ebay without even contacting Pete Hogan first tells us all that you knew full well that the supposed "manufacturing defects" on your frame were in fact fork hit dents that you put there yourself. When faced with a truly inferior and unacceptable product, nobody with a brain leaves neg Ebay FB without contacting the vendor and seeking satisfaction first. The fact that you went straight into leaving neg Ebay FB without contacting Pete first makes it clear that you're just being a malicious internet cry-baby. By showing up here for the exclusive purpose of slinging some more mud, you've confirmed that and identified yourself as a troll as well.

Nonetheless.... you're not the first to buy a new frame, ding it up with fork hit dents and then start crying about how the damage you did was manufacturer's defects. In fact, right now I'm sure Nathan, Bill Hays and the other mainstream frame makers are all laughing their a$$es off because they've all been down this path before.

The doubled "PPSG" etching may be a legitimate (but IMO incredibly minor) gripe, but your behavior with this whole thing and your trying to misrepresent obvious fork hits as manufacturing defects reflect very badly on your credibility and integrity and the validity of your so-called "complaints".


----------



## Rayshot

Too persist on the point of fork hits.

You are probably beginning to find that there are so many folks here that know what fork hits are. Why?... because we have made them on our own Slingshots.

Turn to working out the situation by admitting your culpability and things will take a turn for the better.


----------



## StretchandEat

My wife doesn't even shoot slingshots and recognized them as obvious multiple fork hits.. not to say she's inexperienced in the matter.. because she has had to observe while listening to me piss and moan about each and fork hit every fork hit to date


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I can't understand how on earth you think you can come to a slingshot forum, post pictures of what are obviously fork hits, and try to tell us they are pitting. Now the etching, you are 100% right, it looks like shit and as such the product is in fact faulty, but lying to all of us about the fork hits is just ludicrous.


----------



## brucered

Any time I see a member with ONE post, come to negatively complain about a vendor, I pretty much ignore it...except to see and read the members put him in his place.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

The more i look at this the more I begin to smell a very big rat lads i will know more tomorrow once I dig out the original ebay order, from what I can see this guy is a left had hold right hand draw and his mistake is when holding the fork he as had the top fork bent back toward him this will lead to the consistent fork hit at the top as we can see. Also if this guy had sent me a message about the letter P on the laser marking I would have delt with it send the product back to me and recive a full refund + out of pocket post cost or I would send a replacement and cover post cost with a band set or some other items to cover post cost,


----------



## devils son in law

Hmmm the "pitting" is on the inside of the fork only.......


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

lmao definitely fork hits


----------



## Peace

Thanks for all the input guys. Of course I don't think I hit the fork like 6 times without noticing but I like the expert analysis. 
As for Pete, you're welcome to message me anytime. I do think 98% percent of your work is fantastic but I do believe I'm in that unfortunate 2% that didn't meet the quality control standards. Just my opinion. I'll stick to my Hegarty for now.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Reply to Beckettn you need to sort this out through ebay as this is were it all started with you? my offer stand send the item back so I can take a closer look at the dinks /defects as you call it and I will see what I can do also I had 100% and still would have if you had delt with this in the correct way in the first place


----------



## AZ Stinger

You don't think you hit it 6 times ????? My question to you is if you received it in that condition why would you even shoot it and not just return it


----------



## Cjw

Pete if you send him another serial number it take pictures of it before you send it out. That way he can't pull this crap again. Trust me we know who the shyster is.


----------



## brucered

AZ Stinger said:


> You don't think you hit it 6 times ????? My question to you is if you received it in that condition why would you even shoot it and not just return it


This.

I inspect stuff anything I get out the box before using, as most do. If it was dinged up that bad, it would never have been banded up and pics would have been sent to the seller.


----------



## Rayshot

Beckettn said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. Of course I don't think I hit the fork like 6 times without noticing but I like the expert analysis.
> As for Pete, you're welcome to message me anytime. I do think 98% percent of your work is fantastic but I do believe I'm in that unfortunate 2% that didn't meet the quality control standards. Just my opinion. I'll stick to my Hegarty for now.


You are correct we are have given expert analysis. And perhaps you didn't hit it 6 times and not notice, but you likely did hit the fork at least a time or two, minimum, and not know you had a fork hit. And then proceeded to shoot and hit it again. Why do I believe this to be true?

Case in point; I have personally witness SEVERAL people fork hit the slingshot they were using and be completely oblivious to 1) the fork hit(s) 2) to even notice the damage on the fork, until I pointed it out, which in a number of cases was several shots or minutes after the fork hits happened.


----------



## WE666Y

Who you trying to bluff dude? Those are FORK HITS!Pete Hogan is the most genuine guy you could ever meet, Those are the prints from 9.5mm steel balls and everyone can see that, to say he sent you the catty like that makes you look more of a clown than coco, DO YOU HONESTLY THINK FELLOW SLING SHOOTERS WOULD FALL for a story like that, I suggest you use plastic practice ammo next time you fool, my 6yr old grandaughter on seeing the pictures said to me - hey grandad this guy has shot his slinghshot many times and pointed at the fork hits, Peter Hogan is a well respected GENTLEMAN, This post insults mine and many others intelligence, shame on you dude for posting such bullcrap!


----------



## Barky Bow

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
This is a joke right????
Nobody is that stupid. Surely??


----------



## Lacumo

Beckettn said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. Of course I don't think I hit the fork like 6 times without noticing but I like the expert analysis.
> As for Pete, you're welcome to message me anytime. I do think 98% percent of your work is fantastic but I do believe I'm in that unfortunate 2% that didn't meet the quality control standards. Just my opinion. I'll stick to my Hegarty for now.


First you go sobbing hysterically with your neg Ebay FB without even trying to contact Pete first, then you come here for a quick round of nasty character assassination with your very first post (not even a self-intro post first!), then you snifflingly dismiss the insights of everybody here from your Exalted Celestial Throne Of Gold, and then you have the gall to tell Pete that you'll allow him to contact you (presumably on bended knee?)...

HFS and double WOW! When it comes to being a self-important, self-absorbed, arrogant little thing, you've got that game nailed to the wall! Grow up, grow a brain stem and get a life, kid.


----------



## Peace

Thanks, Rayshot. Good points. Also, why is everyone so hostile?


----------



## Barky Bow

Beckettn said:


> Thanks, Rayshot. Good points. Also, why is everyone so hostile?


Now I know this is a joke.
There is no way on earth that anyone can be that stupid!!!!!!


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Beckettn said:


> Thanks, Rayshot. Good points. Also, why is everyone so hostile?


Walk into someone house, point at a random family member and call them a shyster. How do you think they are going to react? Same situation here.

We all know each other to some degree as we all read each others posts and reply. The Slingshot community is a very tight knit one because of all the asinine regulations around the world on slingshots. Someone walks into that community, posts pics of fork hits, tries to say they aren't and that a member of this board and a longtime vendor tried to rip you off..... Yeah, no, you're going to get no pity here.

Had you been a man and contacted him properly via ebay the issue would have been dealt with. Instead you handle it in the worst possible way imaginable and wonder why some of us are hostile.

You should thank the mods here that their language filter is so ridiculously anal.


----------



## scooterboi3614

I'm sorry if you think people on here are hostile , but when you accuse someone of good standing, you need to have the relevant facts as to what you gripe is about.

1. You did not contact the seller first about issue with the frame. The frame was supplied without bands attached so you obviously have shot the slingshot.

2. You decided to make your first post a complaint of a somewhat dubious nature to try and get something for nothing, without even having the foresight into introducing yourself first. Basically trying to make a mountain out of a molehill.

3. You also decided to try and make a case against a long time supplier of quality frames with very little evidence, to try and bring his name and company into disrepute.

4. When/ if you decide to own up to your reckless shooting, perhaps the more experienced shooters on here may be a bit more sympathetic to your issues in general.

I for one will still be buying most of my slingshots from Milbro Pro Shot UK

as they say "fool us once shame on you, try and fool us twice shame on me"


----------



## CornDawg

Fess-up Beckett! Make it right on Ebay.

You're caught like a rat, and left little leeway.

Pete, given a chance, would have done you some good.

It's imprudent to fool with a man's livelihood.

So bitter a batter in this cake that you've baked.

Consider the matter- then say "I'm sorry I flaked."

Men of the Sling can admit their mistakes.

Show integrity now. Prove you've got what it takes...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

... why is everyone so hostile?

*Because we're a stand up group ... we forgive honest mistakes but detest deliberate BS. Pete worked hard for his 100% rating and you messed that up. *


----------



## devils son in law

What are the chances of the pitting being so smooth? Maybe Pete at Milbro buffed them smooth prior shipping it???? :screwy:


----------



## StretchandEat

What are the chances of all the pits being the same shape and size.. the same impact shape of a round ball forkhit


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Stretchandeat makes a very valid point.

Having made thousands of castings myself, a casting pit is a rough surfaced often crystalized surfaced pit from almost microscopic in size to sizable dimension, including even incomplete fills, very jagged and irregular in form, not a perfectly round smooth indentation. Pits in aluminum especially are not "bubbles" as would be found in a plastic resin casting...they are as I said above. In the case of aluminum, sometimes even colored sort of dark gray or black inside the pit The impressions shown however are much different than real casting pits, they have a crater rim around some of them indicating and IMPACT of a round smooth surfaced object, i.e. steel ammo. As the projectile hits the metal, part of it is squished up and out to form a small crater rim. You can do this with a rock in mud as well, and note "gongs" or silhouette metal targets such as steel impact plates on a firearms shooting range. Take out a pair of binoculars and peer at the moon a minute, those are impact craters and rock when fluidized by high velocity impacts behaves much as metal does in morphology of impacts. displaying a crater rim which is raised above the surface as in a bur. If this were a casting pit the raised rim would have been finished off flush...so as Stretchandeat indicated, the crater rim indicates that it HAS to be an impact crater, period. Do you think we are that stupid here?

A large number of us are also firearms enthusiasts and know perfectly well what impact craters in metal look like as well as many here have lifetimes of metal shop experience, in my case a gold smith and bronze caster with some aluminum casting under my belt as well...and I typify many here.

As to why you -think- you can subvert a known excellent provider of aluminum and bronze frames to a bunch of guys who themselves, well, many of us anyway, including myself, are experienced metal workers/casters, AND have made their own impact "craters" in their own slingshots for years, and know a smooth surface raised edged entity is caused only by impacts, I dunno. It seems this is an on purpose subterfuge to deploy ill intent to an honest manufacturer, innocent of this issue entirely. For example, one member who has contributed many videos and tips bought a steel forged frame pickle fork from a noted provider here and he (and I) have trouble shooting pickle forks so he had a number of fork hit. They were the same as the so called "pits" in your frame...but in iron. He didn't try to pass it off as anything other than he just couldn't shoot the pickle fork and offered it for sale, instead of lie and pass it off as defects shipped from the source.

Nuff said, I think this thread should be shut down, the Peace Corps attempt to degrade a known and well respected provider of cast frames has miserably failed anyway.

I can see why possibly Milbro more or less seemed to have tossed off your "complaints".

Now, if a frame was shipped all pockmarked with impact craters, that's another thing but I seriously doubt Milbro would ship at full retail cost a demo model...which is the unique other possibility and remote as a meteorite striking you in the head.

You Mr. Peace, have made a perfect fool of yourself on the most popular slingshot forum that exists, yes there are others but members of one are often members of another as well...so your scent has permeated the air of at least two and likely three environments and your handle of "Peace" hasn't the slightest resemblance to the word.

As to the funky etching of the logo, just sand it all off, obviously you would not want the name to haunt you as you shoot...so erase it. That way you'll not have it bug you so much. By the way, have you enjoyed shooting slingshots? Wasn't that the intention of purchasing one? I am not going to visit this tread again so you can have at me with both barrels if you like, it makes no diff to me or anyone else. Guards! Cast this man out of the castle! Oh, and if you didn't put the pits in the frame then the castle ghost did..so lock it up so the ghost can't get to it. Do you have someone in your house who shoots your frames by the way other than you or do you suffer from third degree Alzheimer's and simply can't recall pitting your frame?

By the way, a noted UK enthusiast in one of many nice videos he's made of hunting, used a Milbro in one/several vids, and yes he displayed several fork hit scars saying something like, "these give it some character"...and subsequently killed a few rabbits. Go on and shoot the thing man, enjoy life.


----------



## digi

in your ebay feedback you said

"Poor attention to detail. Frame had three dings in it and etching was sloppy."

yet you come on here and show pictures of a frame with seven "marks" on the forks Did these extra marks appear after you made the ebay complaint ?


----------



## sagecraft

Peace said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. Of course I don't think I hit the fork like 6 times without noticing but I like the expert analysis.
> As for Pete, you're welcome to message me anytime. I do think 98% percent of your work is fantastic but I do believe I'm in that unfortunate 2% that didn't meet the quality control standards. Just my opinion. I'll stick to my Hegarty for now.


So you did fork hit your sling? Lmao... wahahahahahahah.. i suggest your next post better be an apology.. come clean... stop digging your grave.. and maybe all these nice people will forgive you and maybe even teach you how to avoid those fork hits.. otherwise i'm hoping your knuckle is in between you and your fork on your nxt fork hit...

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

sagecraft said:


> i suggest your next post better be an apology..


I'm guessing his next post will be a forum introduction, with a new screen name and avatar.


----------



## sagecraft

brucered said:


> sagecraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest your next post better be an apology..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing his next post will be a forum introduction, with a new screen name and avatar.
Click to expand...

Hehehehhe.. and a whole new attitude.. but he wont be able to show his dinged up milbro.. lol..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Chuck has a point. This has gone on long enough, and some posts remain that, under normal circumstances, would have been removed. For the future guys, please don't name call.

For the benefit of anyone else who might think this is a good place to attempt a smear on a respected member, the thread will remain for a time.


----------

